# Hello From Zombie Lord



## zombielord (May 18, 2008)

Hello from Erick "Zombie Lord" Main :zombie:
Pleased to be here. I have heard many good things about this place and finally got off my butt and checked it out. I love it so far.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

*Welcome*

Glad you got off your butt and checked us out!! Welcome to


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to you and your butt. Hope you like it here.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

YOu found a great place to hang out.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to HauntForum Erick!!!!!!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

from one newbie to another - the more the merrier !!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello & welcome- now that your here, you can never leave! so sit back and gather all your pics and show them off. what kind of haunt to you have?


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Howdy Zombielord. Welcom aboard!


----------



## scarface (Sep 16, 2005)

welcome to the haunt


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Well we are glad you love it here. Welcome and HELLO!!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome and Howdy
Good things come to those who sign up.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Hey Zlord...
welcome ..got pics of anything you are working on or made?


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome aboard ZL. Someone from here said good things? lol


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

*Welcome : )*


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome welcome.


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, glad you finaly joined up! With the heat you get in Buck's town, everything takes a little longer!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Hello Erick "Zombie Lord" glad to have you here at HauntForum!!*


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Glad you decided to drop in for a spell!


----------

